# Sophy caught a rabbit!



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It was a very small baby one, and she plucked it out of the ground - it was either just coming out of its burrow, or just going in. I don't know whether she was planning on eating it or bringing it home as a pet, but she was very good and dropped it as soon as I asked. It froze, so I picked it up by the scruff of the neck and, as it looked undamaged, popped it back into its hole where it scrambled down and out of sight. 

The dogs were keen to wait and see if it ame out again, but were eventually persuaded to continue the walk - Sophy did stop to watch the hole again on the way back, until I convinced her that a biscuit in the car was a more certain prospect than a rabbit in the ground! I was very pleased with her for dropping it so readily, and all three dogs for actually waiting when asked while I released it into its burrow - time was they would have been a leaping, barking, crazy maelstrom!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

She was at the right place at the right time! That bunny has a story to tell its litter mates about the scary clown.
Now why do you have 3 dogs? :act-up:


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Aww what a cute story it is spring and it is wwrrabbit season as Elmer Fudd used to say. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Good girl Sophy to drop it. My goodness. She might have had it for breakfast. Now that's an inexpensive way to feed a raw diet. Yikes. My Lab, Bonnie use to get rabbits all the time when we lived on acreage. Sometimes she'd eat them. Sometimes I'd come outside and find she had thrown up some unidentifiable carcass. Ewww. She got a baby once and damaged it so badly, it was almost dead but not quite. There was no way to save him. I had to take a shovel and put him out of his misery and that was one of the hardest things I ever did. I'm a wuss. So it's good that Sophy is a small dog and maybe she wasn't even planning on killing it...just carrying it around. It's quite disturbing when they kill or injure little baby bunnies. Glad she dropped it so obediently. Good training.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The third dog is my neighbour's - I walk her most mornings.

I was surprised it was unhurt, as both dogs enjoy eating the rabbits Tilly-cat brings home, and Sophy knewexactly what she intended to do with the last one she killed!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm so glad Sophy obeyed you....I'm okay with killing rats and mice and gophers but baby bunnies are just too cute!!!! Good Girl Sophy!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

And both Poppy and Sophy are happy now that they have had an outing - and an exciting one at that!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Fun morning for Sophy, not so much for Bunny. lol

Way to go, Good Girl Sophy!


----------

